# Oldest living German Shorthaired Pointer?



## capone120 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how old the oldest living GSP is??? Right now my GSP is 17 years 7 months old.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on having a healthy dog who has lived to be so old! 

No clue how old the oldest one is though, sorry.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing! A friend of mine had a border collie x belgian mal cross that made it to 18. Just incredible!

My mutt (GSP x border collie) is only 4, but I hope she makes it to such a ripe old age.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Not to derail the thread... But GottaLuvMutts, I had no idea Kit had GSP in her! I've seen her photos and I can believe the BC, but wow!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Not to derail the thread... But GottaLuvMutts, I had no idea Kit had GSP in her! I've seen her photos and I can believe the BC, but wow!


Well, it's a guess, but yeah. Lots of people see the GSP and not the BC. I think she looks more like a GSP and acts more like a BC.


----------



## jessicacluke (5 mo ago)

capone120 said:


> Does anyone know how old the oldest living GSP is??? Right now my GSP is 17 years 7 months old.


I know this was an old post, but my shortie is 17 years 7 months right now.. 😀💙


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been backl here since the day they posted this nine years ago, so I'm closing it to further replies. But please feel free to start your own, new thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

